# Swirl Drama...wish they were mine :)



## sygrid (Aug 18, 2010)

These were sent to me by one of my customers  Janey Davies, for my 'showoffs' page.  Have to share them, they are just stunning.


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!  That is the talent i strive for...(don't have it yet  )


----------



## ChrisShepp (Aug 18, 2010)

Please tell Janey that I hate her.

 :wink:    :wink:


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 18, 2010)

Amazing swirls!!!


----------



## krissy (Aug 18, 2010)

those are great!!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are stunning. Please pass on to Janey how wonderful they are and how envious I am.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 19, 2010)

Holy cow.  Spectacular.  Can I print the pics and post 'em in my soap room?  Won't (hahahahaha...CAN'T) copy 'em.  I just want to remind myself what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 19, 2010)

HOLY MOLY!!  You've got it go'in on with the soap!


----------



## ewenique (Aug 19, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## SudsyKat (Aug 22, 2010)

*WOW - what's her secret?*

These are so beautiful! Did she share her secret with you? How do you get the colors to stay so distinct and un-bleedy? :shock:


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow beautiful soaps!!!!!!!


----------



## sygrid (Aug 28, 2010)

*Hmmmm.....*

I got a new router for my computer and since I had it put in ..no more notifications of posts from the forum.  I didn't receive any of your comments.  Janey didn't tell me what colours she uses but I could ask her if she would share.  Her soap is LUSCIOUS looking isn't it.

I'll ask and be back.

Lorie


----------



## Calendula (Aug 28, 2010)

Those are amazing!  I'd love to learn to make soap like that.


----------

